# Not how I want them to use the litter box...



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm in the middle of painting my nails and looked up to see this. Almost ruined the nails to take the pics, lol. I'm pretty sure this isn't what the litter box is for...


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

I guess I woke them up, so they shifted, lol.


----------



## NeeNee (Feb 5, 2014)

Yup!~ Lost track of all the times they slept in the litter box - even AFTER pooping lots in it lol

Oh and eating! Even when the piece of food they were eating fell through the grate (I have the same litter pans), they would dig in the litter to retrieve said dropped food *shudder*


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah, Penny did that yesterday with her food... BEFORE I cleaned the litter box. So gross. After I cleaned it (and tossed out the food that was mixed in with the poop), she was angrily digging into the litter looking for the food. Just gross. Guess she'll learn better than to horde food with her poop.


----------



## NeeNee (Feb 5, 2014)

Aeyna said:


> Yeah, Penny did that yesterday with her food... BEFORE I cleaned the litter box. So gross. After I cleaned it (and tossed out the food that was mixed in with the poop), she was angrily digging into the litter looking for the food. Just gross. Guess she'll learn better than to horde food with her poop.


I'd like to say they learn, but mine haven't! I still catch them going to the litter pan to eat - and find pieces of food when cleaning it lol


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

Also kinda funny that the litter box is the only part of the cage where they can stand on metal bars, and this is where they want to sleep. I go through so much effort to get them a cage that will keep their feet happy, and they insist on sleeping on the grate.


----------



## bekahbunny (Jun 29, 2014)

mine do this in the tiny food dish


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

My boys did this at first until they figured out hammocks were much better for snuggling. Their favourite place to sleep is still the space pod though! They will still eat right on top of the grate and often drop veggies in just like yours. I find that when they get frightened the litter pan is the first thing they run to. I guess it is a place of comfort for them because of all their scents.


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

I just want to say you have beautiful babies <3


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

HAH AH AHA AH AHAHAHAHHHHHAAAAA! That's hilarious and adorable!


----------



## MaryLiz (Jun 15, 2014)

At least it does have the grate on it and they're not sleeping in their poops XD lol. Mine do the same thing others have been mentioning... run to their litter box to sit and eat in it, and also to store food they're not currently interested in only to go back and pick it back up later >_>


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

ilovescience said:


> I just want to say you have beautiful babies <3


Thank you so much!


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah, I don't know what it is about litter boxes that is appealing for anything other than going to the bathroom. Silly rats...


----------

